# Looking for a property to rent



## chimanis (Mar 16, 2011)

We're arriving in the Silver Coast next month and need to rent somewhere in the Caldas da Rainha area while we look for a house to buy. The UK-based sites are way too expensive while the Portuguese ones seem difficult to access. We're looking for a small place (1 or 2 bedroom) for 2 to 3 months. Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------

